# CC Front Dome Light Removal...Help Please



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a 2012 CC, lux limited model, with the sunroof, so my front dome area does not have the sunglass holder. I am trying to swap out my map light bulbs. I know the back mesh-like panel comes off with a credit card. I removed both torx screws. The unit should come out by now, however the rear is now lose, but the front area, where the actual lights are is still very firm. I pulled and tugged, but no result. There seems to be some front hooks somewhere, or more screws.

The trims without the sunroof supposedly pop out as soon as the scews are removed. Mine is not doing that.

Any help is greatly appreciated....thanks guys


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I wrapped a little flat head screwdriver in a little towel and used it to pry/pull while I used my other finger to pull as well and they came out....I didn't pull the the top assembly apart


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

When u say "they" came out. What are u referring to? Did you remove the back plastic part and the two screws?

In my pic above I'm attempting to remove the whole assembly, is that not right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

The 2 front dome lights....those are what ur trying to get out right?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah,thats the ones he wants to swap!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> The 2 front dome lights....those are what ur trying to get out right?


Yes, does it require removal of the whole dome fixture, as I am doing in the picture I have above??

There is a great DIY thread on here where he removes the entire unit, however it's the one without the sunroof, and is a little different in procedure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Yes, does it require removal of the whole dome fixture, as I am doing in the picture I have above??
> 
> There is a great DIY thread on here where he removes the entire unit, however it's the one without the sunroof, and is a little different in procedure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, you are certainly over thinking this. I am assuming you are putting LED bulbs in. It is not necessary to remove the whole assembly. Simply remove the clear plastic cover lens and replace the bulbs. The clear plastic easily comes out, just use a small screwdriver and pry it off, only has a couple plastic tabs that holds it on.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, yes LEDs,I was thinking that last night and I slipped in a credit card and pulled heavily but the plastic cover would not come off..I didn't want to break it, so I stopped!

I will try again today...u suggest I pull from the corners or the middle? Corners will less likely crack the plastic

Have you done this already? Where are the tabs located?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks, yes LEDs,I was thinking that last night and I slipped in a credit card and pulled heavily but the plastic cover would not come off..I didn't want to break it, so I stopped!
> 
> I will try again today...u suggest I pull from the corners or the middle? Corners will less likely crack the plastic
> 
> ...


Yes, I have done this. I always go from the corner. If I remember correctly, there are 2 tabs on each long side of the cover. The tabs are about an inch from each corner. Again, that is just from memory, which is not so good lately . If you want, I can take some pictures of it when I get home this evening.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea just take a credit card and get it in there and slide it around the lens and pull gently, it'll come off....the bulbs can be tricky as they're little and in there tight....that's where I wrapped up the flat head and pryed them out slowly and gently....pretty easy


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Yes, I have done this. I always go from the corner. If I remember correctly, there are 2 tabs on each long side of the cover. The tabs are about an inch from each corner. Again, that is just from memory, which is not so good lately . If you want, I can take some pictures of it when I get home this evening.


Pics would be great, is that's no trouble to you. Appreciate it man, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

AZ_CC said:


> the bulbs can be tricky as they're little and in there tight....that's where I wrapped up the flat head and pryed them out slowly and gently....pretty easy


Agreed. Once you have the cover off, if you wanted to take out just the lighting fixture, I think there were 2 screws(maybe it was just 1) easily accessible that you can take out which will drop it down and can then get to the bulbs easier.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea just take a credit card and get it in there and slide it around the lens and pull gently, it'll come off....the bulbs can be tricky as they're little and in there tight....that's where I wrapped up the flat head and pryed them out slowly and gently....pretty easy


I bent my credit card in half from all the pulling, at the corners 

I'll use a thin screwdriver tonight. My greatest tool is my custom made needle nose pliers, I have dipped the tip in plastidip....several coats. I use that for pulling bulbs, a great grip and less likely to crush the bulb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I bent my credit card in half from all the pulling, at the corners
> 
> I'll use a thin screwdriver tonight. My greatest tool is my custom made needle nose pliers, I have dipped the tip in plastidip....several coats. I use that for pulling bulbs, a great grip and less likely to crush the bulb.
> 
> ...


Yea I used my little flathead to get the lens and bulbs out....but that's a good idea u did there I'm sure it'll work good....post up pics when u do the switch....I love mine, they give the inside a nice ambience LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Pics, will do. Did the rear dome and the two front vanity bulbs last night.

Glove box and trunk this wkend...need to adjust the light assembly for those two....they are too narrow for my LEDs as is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Agreed. Once you have the cover off, if you wanted to take out just the lighting fixture, I think there were 2 screws(maybe it was just 1) easily accessible that you can take out which will drop it down and can then get to the bulbs easier.


Good to know, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magrider (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't have a CC but judging by the pictures of your overhead console, it is quite similar the the other late model VWs. If you only want to change the map lights, you just need to remove the inner assembly on the overhead console(map lights, sunroof switch, etc), not the entire unit including the sun glass holder cubby. There should be 2 black screws under the blue tooth button trim. If you remove those, the inner unit should come out with very little force.


See my post on the B7 passat forum for pictures.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5857335-Changed-out-a-bunch-of-lights-today

Also since my overhead console doesn't have bluetooth buttons, I made that area into an interior light. Turned out pretty good, you can check it out here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5858192-LED-panel-mod-on-front-and-rear-dome-lights


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

magrider said:


> I don't have a CC but judging by the pictures of your overhead console, it is quite similar the the other late model VWs. If you only want to change the map lights, you just need to remove the inner assembly on the overhead console(map lights, sunroof switch, etc), not the entire unit including the sun glass holder cubby. There should be 2 black screws under the blue tooth button trim. If you remove those, the inner unit should come out with very little force.
> 
> 
> See my post on the B7 passat forum for pictures.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5857335-Changed-out-a-bunch-of-lights-today


Thx for the advice. I will try that too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just want to wrap this up by saying thanks to:

AZ
Stero
Vdub
Magrider

Please do log in this evening to see my final results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Cant wait bro! Good luck!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

magrider said:


> I don't have a CC but judging by the pictures of your overhead console, it is quite similar the the other late model VWs. If you only want to change the map lights, you just need to remove the inner assembly on the overhead console(map lights, sunroof switch, etc), not the entire unit including the sun glass holder cubby. There should be 2 black screws under the blue tooth button trim. If you remove those, the inner unit should come out with very little force.
> 
> 
> See my post on the B7 passat forum for pictures.
> ...


Magrider!!! Your procedures worked!!! 

Thanks guys for pitching in and for your help!










Vanity lights as well!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Magrider!!! Your procedures worked!!!
> 
> Thanks guys for pitching in and for your help!
> 
> ...


Was just coming to post some pics. Glad you got it worked out. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bravo! U like the color bro?!
Now i need to do vanity on my car lol. Which bulbs r those?!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Same bulbs as the ones I sent u for the plates, festoons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Yes, does it require removal of the whole dome fixture, as I am doing in the picture I have above??
> 
> There is a great DIY thread on here where he removes the entire unit, however it's the one without the sunroof, and is a little different in procedure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you post please the DIY thread on how to remove the entire unit?

TIA :laugh::beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Magriders instructions above are what worked for me, so I didn't and still don't know how to remove the whole unit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Magriders instructions above are what worked for me, so I didn't and still don't know how to remove the whole unit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh ok cool, i'll look at those instructions. thanks!

Btw the interior looks awesome! :beer::beer: :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks man! Please feel free to PM me with any questions....that unit is over engineered! I can now do it with my eyes closed after spending over an hour figuring it out. 

Again let me know If u have any Q's 

Good luck!

I'll have to post a better night shot since now my puddle lights match the interior! Looks really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

